# Fisher Back Blade



## luciani634 (Nov 27, 2007)

Here is my back blade for my fisher RD plow that my dad and i made this weekend.


----------



## luciani634 (Nov 27, 2007)

*More pic*

More pic of fisher plow


----------



## earl964 (Feb 4, 2006)

That is nice. Can you give me some measurements on that .
Thanks


----------



## TEX (Nov 24, 2003)

good job nice team work


----------



## nickv13412 (Nov 9, 2006)

that looks awesome, i need to get me one of those! Please post some measurements i have the same plow. Thanks! - Nick


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

That is some nice work there. i also like the red on the front and back blade. REAL SHARP, but different!


----------



## Plowin in VT (Dec 7, 2007)

That looks great! I'm jealous, I wish I had the time, equipment, and skills to build one!

I'm heading over to my local Fisher dealer on Friday to buy one


----------



## nichols (May 17, 2006)

That's a really slick setup. I have an older 8' Fisher speedcaster blade that I'm putting on a Minute Mount headgear setup, and I'm looking to fab up something similar after I modify the A-frame to work with the Minute Mount jack.

One question - what are the three pieces of square tubing for on the backdrag blade that are parallel to the blade, and look to be mounted about an inch from the top? Do those sit up against the bottom of the spring mounts?

Once I get mine made, I'd be happy to replicate it for someone else if you bring me the steel. It's the least I can do for all of the information I've picked up on this site! I live just east of Worcester, MA for those interested and somewhat local.


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

backblades are great, whats is the grey wire going to the moldboard? do you have lighted plow edge markers?


----------



## Fordistough (Feb 14, 2005)

Do you think you could give more detailed photos, I.E. a shot from the side, while the blade is on the ground, and a shot of the middle to show what holds it, and show how and where it hinges. Also, how much of a backwards angle does it have? Does it flex at all? How thick is the flatbar ? Thank you, I am planning on making one for my 9 foot Speedcast.


----------



## deere615 (Jun 1, 2007)

Great job, looks really nice


----------



## Grn Mtn (Sep 21, 2004)

Fordistough;462088 said:


> Do you think you could give more detailed photos, I.E. a shot from the side, while the blade is on the ground, and a shot of the middle to show what holds it, and show how and where it hinges. Also, how much of a backwards angle does it have? Does it flex at all? How thick is the flatbar ? Thank you, I am planning on making one for my 9 foot Speedcast.


while your at it, the first born too


----------



## hadley-plow-guy (Dec 18, 2007)

Wow great job!! I am gonna make one up and instead of only bolts I am gonna put 2 quick release pins and 2 bolts to allow it be folded back. Some of the resi's I do have some narly hangups and I don't want to ruin it. Thanks for posting your project you gave me a great idea.


----------



## snowcan (Sep 28, 2006)

Nice work!!!!!


----------



## luciani634 (Nov 27, 2007)

Re posting


----------



## IPLOWSNO (Oct 11, 2008)

i have and idea? what if you cut liitle angle pieces and welded them on as a icebreaker.?


----------



## HULK2184 (Dec 29, 2008)

Nice set up, Need something like that on mine.


----------



## KL&M Snow Div. (Jan 2, 2009)

Thats cool, I hope it works out well for you. Thats a nice welder too.


----------



## Lencodude (Dec 30, 2008)

Nice job and it looks good too. All my blades have back blades, great when doing alot of driveways.


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

I NEED one of these for an 8'.....how much to fab me up one?


----------



## shott8283 (Feb 17, 2008)

are you a welder by trade?


----------



## RepoMan207 (Oct 7, 2008)

no unfortunetly. I am a jack of most trades, but never got into welding.


----------



## NH-Dave (Jan 26, 2009)

*Are you taking orders?*

I would also like one of these for an 8' HD Quote? Even if you made one during the summer, i'd still be interested for next year.


----------

